# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 20g long - UPDATE March 16



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

My first "aquascape" too...



















The R. rotundifolia in the corner is just there temporarily until I get some Heteranthera zosterifolia...

I really wanted some H. micranthemoides for the tank too but I can't find any around here!

17-03-2003 :: Heres an update:

(8 days growth)










I'm getting the star grass tomorrow... along with some lobelia cardinalis, java fern & some crypts & bolbitis for my other tank.

2 weeks until the closing date for entries - I'm not sure if it will be just how I want it by then









[This message was edited by locus on Mon March 17 2003 at 02:12 AM.]


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

My first "aquascape" too...



















The R. rotundifolia in the corner is just there temporarily until I get some Heteranthera zosterifolia...

I really wanted some H. micranthemoides for the tank too but I can't find any around here!

17-03-2003 :: Heres an update:

(8 days growth)










I'm getting the star grass tomorrow... along with some lobelia cardinalis, java fern & some crypts & bolbitis for my other tank.

2 weeks until the closing date for entries - I'm not sure if it will be just how I want it by then









[This message was edited by locus on Mon March 17 2003 at 02:12 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Very nice locus, can you tell us you specs?

I hope you are entering the contest!


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Very nice! It'll look fantastic once it fully grows in. First aquascape?! Great job!

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

That looks fantastic







...Amano would be proud.

Slappy


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, nice layout. I really like the mix of colors.


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow, this is an amazing first aquascape, congratulations.
Just one hint: You could hide your heater. Just put it horizontally behind your higher plants. That is what I use to do.
IÂ´m really looking forward to the heterantera.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Are you sure you didn't have Birgit and/or Wolfgang there to give you ideas? Awesome aquascape!!!

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I like it too!!!
very nice...


----------



## imported_locus (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words!

I will be entering it in the contest, I only wish I had a little more time to let the hairgrass get thicker!

I've posted some higher resolution images on another board if anyone wants to see, including a photo from a few weeks ago: http://www.aquahobby.net/board/viewtopic.php?t=1010

Birgit, the heater placement is more for functionality than looks for the time being (i.e. making sure the tank is heated evenly) however it will be hidden once the stem plants grow a little more... or removed for photographing.

A few specs: 2.7wpg with DIY CO2, eheim ecco canister filter, fertilization with Azoo red plant nutrients & cheleted iron, 50% water change weekly.

I'm FINALLY winning the battle with algae - all it takes is patience. Now if I can get rid of the snails...

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Amazing pics, locus. I guess you have a quite fair chance at the contest. Thanks for mentioning it on the other board!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## imported_Rufus (Feb 3, 2003)

locus,
Your tank is awesome, well done!

If u want sum H. micranthemoides, just email me, I got plenty.

Rufus.


----------



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

that is a very good looking tank...........!!!!


----------



## tasos (Apr 5, 2003)

Very beautiful aquascape,locus!!we would like to see some realy good looking plants here in Greece.what type of lighting gave you this magnificent color result?


----------

